# Commissary Case Lot Sales



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Because of the budget cuts to the Department of Defense, one of the first things that disappeared were the case lot sales from the commissaries (military grocery stores). Across the US, major military installation commissaries would host on site sales at National Guard Armories or Army Reserve Centers, taking great sales to small areas outside the normal traveling distances to military installations so Guardsmen, Reservists, and Retirees could enjoy these benefits. I am retired Army and never missed one of these sales (usually 3 to 4 per year). The prices are always so good; Sams or Costco can not touch these sales, that I quickly learned to stockpile enough items from the sale to last until the next one. I was lost when our great government decided that our military families could do without this benefit and was overjoyed today to learn that they are starting to schedule the trips again. One is scheduled for Chattanooga, TN on 15 - 17 May. Only people with military IDs are allowed but if you know someone in the military or a retiree you can go with and shop - the ID Card holder must be the one to check out. I always take my MIL and she hands me her money and I simply show my ID card and hand them her cash. Sale locations and dates are posted on the Commissary Web Site, www.commissaries.com and look for the On Site Sales tab.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks so much for the heads up!


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

I spoke with the director of our commissary who said tentatively the case lot sales are planned for September and would be posted on their website when it gets cemented in


----------

